# Rest in peace zorro



## Blaze_bunnies (Jan 13, 2016)

My baby boy zorro passed away this morning. 

Zorro was a rescue from a school, he didn't get much. No hay, not enough space, not a good diet etc... 

He came here and he loved it, he binkied and ran free. 

I'm really going to miss him, I use to tease him and say he was ugly and yucky but I love him and always will. I'm sorry that you couldn't have come here sooner, but you have saved another life as the school can't have anymore rabbits. 

Zorro in the short time I have had you- you have cheered me up in sad times, helped me through stressful situations and been a great friend. 

Rest in peace over the rainbow bridge baby, where no human can ever hurt you again. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1452727604.079925.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jan 15, 2016)

Rest in Peace Zorro &#128591;


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 15, 2016)

Rest in peace little man and binky free!


----------



## Klelia_Jerry (Jan 16, 2016)

Rest in peace Zorro and binky free...So sorry for your loss


----------

